# Official 2015-2016 Deer kill Thread



## SELFBOW

I'll get this one started once again...

8-24 SC w Flintlock


----------



## XJfire75

Heck yeah! Can't wait to see this thread blow up in a few short weeks!


----------



## Chadx1981

I won't be blowing it up but I'll watch


----------



## shadow2

*KY success*

After one of the most emotionally draining weeknds of my life I was able to get to the stand Monday afternoon for my first sit of the season. After sending a few texts, i got out my bood and set back to enjoy a quiet, relaxing but warm afternoon in the stand. 

I was set up in a bottom between two clearcut ridges that feeds in to a standing corn field. I have had some pictures of some great deer using this are to include one very nice buck. After a short while i saw a spike headed toward me from the field, he work his way in slowly, i then noticed another deer behind him. An awesome looking 8 that i am not sure i have pictures of still in full velvet. Long storey short he workd to within 15 yrd, the small buck was now almost directly under me. I was able to draw, settle the pin and let the rage head eat. perfect shot and he went down withing site. I was headed back to the truck within 80 min of leaving it. so its doe patrol in ky until IL opens up in a month


----------



## tkyklr1

Great looking buck Congrats!


----------



## RABJR

Nice. Are you going to mount him?


----------



## cutigers18

Caught this guy sneaking out of his bedding area early yesterday afternoon around 4:45. First buck with the bow. Gwinnett County


----------



## CHUMLEY88

Nice deer congrats


----------



## Chopper13

Macon,Co opening day


----------



## poisonarrow

I got this one in Cherokee County Sunday morning.


----------



## outdoorsman2020

Cobb county doe


----------



## josef2424

Some great deer so far


----------



## GAGE

*9-18-15*

First one of the year!


----------



## GONfishing

1st deer of the season, killed her about 7pm on Sept 17. 140lbs


----------



## rkdover99

*Clarke County Doe*

Tracked by my coonhound!


----------



## Steve08

SELFBOW said:


> I'll get this one started once again...
> 
> 8-24 SC w Flintlock<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Nice thread! All great deer so far, keep them coming


----------



## Bucky T

9-20-15

Morgan C.

Doe

62" White Wolf Beowulf Recurve  56lbs @28"


----------



## camotoy

9/15/15 Twiggs co  Obsession Evolution Bi-polar 125gr   green score 137"  should be my 1st PY after the drying period.!


----------



## mhall11B34

My hunting partner got it done last night on Townsend WMA! 180lbs 8 point 4 yr old buck!


----------



## Wally1204

Some great looking early season deer. Congrats everyone!


----------



## Skoal Brother

Took 2 last night.


----------



## wtedward14

*First of the season*

First bow kill for me.


----------



## cape buffalo

My son shot a really good eight pointer on opening weekend with his new crossbow. At first, we couldn't find any signs of blood so I thought he must have missed the deer. So we looked around everywhere. I asked him to tell me what it sounded like when the arrow hit the deer and which way he ran so we split up. I walked 70 yards and found him in a brush pile. Come to find out, the arrow had went in behind the shoulder and was stuck inside the bucks back leg. Then we realized the reason there was no blood trail. This is his best buck to date. Killed in north Georgia.
Attached Images
)


----------



## hambone76

My Daughter Mya's first buck ever! Killed it on 10/10/2015 in Carroll County.


----------



## dtaasanders

*My 13 year old daughter's 1st buck killed 10-10-2015*

My daughter killed this buck on Saturday October 10, 2015 which happened to be my 40th birthday. What a great birthday present. She shot the buck at 150 yards with a 25-06 shooting bullets that I handloaded with 100 grain Barnes Tipped Triple Shock bullets and DROPPED him in his tracks. No track job needed. I couldn't be a more proud daddy.


----------



## NastyBruises11B

*10/16 Upstate SC*

Got the first buck on my brother-in-law's property. It's just a 4 pointer, but my favorite deer so far. walked directly under my feet and shot him at 5 yards. Ended up being a fairly decent sized buck.


----------



## One banger

Like your gun young lady.    High five to you


----------



## NastyBruises11B

*10/17 Upstate SC*

Brother-in-law killed the second buck off of the property. We're covered up with deer over here! This guy was a 3 pointer weighing about 160 lbs


----------



## kmax

Got this one in Oglethorpe Co. just before 9:00 this morning.


----------



## Katera73

Got this 8pt back in September


----------



## outdoorsman2020

Cobb co


----------



## undertaker84

Killed opening day evening in Jenkins Co. Hunted all day, changed locations three times. Finally set up on a creek bed next to the thickest stuff I could find on the property. He was being pushed by a very large buck but I could never get a shot on the larger of the two, so I took the shot on this one right before light ran out.


----------



## dsweat

*Washington County*

Buddy killed this Washington County 9pt 10/26/15 at 5:30pm


----------



## Mikec84

*Wilkes county buck*

Wilkes county 11 point killed 10/28/15


----------



## johnpauljones

I haven't seen a thing all season in Redlands WMA


----------



## Chadx1981

dtaasanders said:


> My daughter killed this buck on Saturday October 10, 2015 which happened to be my 40th birthday. What a great birthday present. She shot the buck at 150 yards with a 25-06 shooting bullets that I handloaded with 100 grain Barnes Tipped Triple Shock bullets and DROPPED him in his tracks. No track job needed. I couldn't be a more proud daddy.View attachment 853771



Love that caliber


----------



## Chadx1981

Mikec84 said:


> Wilkes county 11 point killed 10/28/15



Big ol body


----------



## umbuntu

All very nice deer.  Congrats to everyone!


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

shot in Dooly county


----------



## nassau

Dodge County.


----------



## Tristan1687

Cool buck I shot. At first light he was crossing a food plot. Shot him with a 100 grain .243. Thought I missed because the buck didn't react. Walked about 5 yards and just stood there. I slid back the bolt on the rifle and chambered another round and at the same time the buck just collapsed. Double lung and heart shot, through and through.


----------



## Harvester of Sorrow

Awesome! Which county in North GA?


----------



## Barebowyer

*Handgun meat run.*

100, 85, and 75 yds....TC Pro Hunter Contender 35 Rem.


----------



## DTHILLA

*Got my first GA deer!*

~1500 25OCT: He ate a Hornady 54r SST at 50M 
Ridge Road West, COE Land


----------



## Barebowyer

*Veteran's Day Slickheads*

Only my second evening toting a firearm to the woods this year..shot three slicks last thursday evening with a handgun and today toted the 280 Rem and the video camera...Two slicks came in, sun was directly in my eyes and I think the big nanny caught the glare from binocs or something cause I had the wind...I texted my gf to see if her family wanted meat due to them losing several deer at a local processor, she said yes.  I was still "on the fence" but 75 degree temp n nanny stiff legging, she eventually snorted and got another snorting back in the woods... I decided to take em both at about 90 yards on film...I figured the gig was up.  That's five slicks in my last four hrs on a stand!! LOL.


----------



## icemanesteele

*Lamar county giant.*

Shot 11/7 with a 6.8spc at 65 yards 22 1\4 inside spread.


----------



## Jeff1973

*Daughter's First Buck*

Took my daughter out last night to the food plot and she took this nice big spike! it was her first buck with her .223  She made a perfect double lung shot and he went about 50 yards...I am one proud Dad today


----------



## Big Foot

11-14-15 
He was chasin doggin a doe - she was 40 yds down in the creek and he was running up parallel to her which brought him to my set.   Drew back as he passed a tree, let it fly at 25 and he ran 40 - that's the exit wound from the Rage.   My heart almost exploded, but I somehow kept it together and got er done.  2 more bucks and 5 more doe seen afterward.   I had never seen this deer and with the conditions was able to pick him up far enough out allowing me to get on him before he got me.  He was looking down toward the creek the entire time at the doe just until he sensed something, then the arrow was there for a complete pass through.  Saw him fall from the stand.  Thank you Lord for letting me chase and provide meat for others.   The show moves North now to Hall County.


----------



## Remington280

I was putting a camera on a tree and this guy almost ran me over chasing a doe.  280 remington into the chest fixed him.

200lbs 9pt.  Thank god a friend was in camp to help me get him out of the woods.


----------



## Dylinthehatt

Caught this one chasing a doe.


----------



## ASEHUNTER

*Ig*

Illinois bow kill, Friday 13th, killed by my son Adam,[


----------



## BigP

Nice!


----------



## BigP

*Wilkinson Co. 12 point Buck*

Dropped him 11/11/15 approx 160 yrds 7mm-08 during an evening hunt in Wilkinson county off Hwy 57. Size comparison, I'm 225 Lbs and not a thin guy!


----------



## Bucky T

*11-14-15*

8pt. 

Morgan C.


----------



## asawyer

First bow kill, day before Thanksgiving


----------



## M80

Bow kill. Paulding co. Jersey milk cow. I weigh 300#


----------



## SheHunts2

*Muddy Girl did the trick on this Boy.*

Took me a bit to get on the board this year, too many 'other' obligations.  But finally got to really put major time in the stand and it paid off.  Passed on multiple small bucks and does, but very excited about this guy.  Was trailing a doe.  

Got him with my new Muddy Girl Howa 1500 7mm-08 bolt action.  Dropped him in his tracks.  

Sweet!


----------



## Bubba ga

Crawford County 10 pointer 11-27-15


----------



## CHUMLEY88

*Hard work pays off*

This deer bout killed me this was the hardest hunting season ever Killed in Stephens County 12/1/2015


----------



## Offroadtek

First deer of the year for me. Got this on Berry College. The 6.8 did a mean number on it with a 120g SST. No exit but great blood trail for the 25 feet he ran. Bullet was under skin on far shoulder. Vitals were jelly.





Got this little girl Sat late. I figured she was a good one to try processing myself.

30 yards behind me. 120g SST. Bang Flop.


----------



## Beagler282

November 21st kill in Harris County.


----------



## harpj1972

*3 Does*

My daughter was invited to a friend's farm to thin out some does. She did a fine job! 3 shots, 3 harvested...


----------



## Offroadtek

First suppressed kill. 6.8 120g SST.


----------



## 01Foreman400

10/14/15 Walton County









11/5/15 Walton County


----------



## old florida gator

Please clean up the blood before to send in your pics. need to have more respect for the animal. remember we need to promote a positive image to the public.

CONGRATS TO ALL YOU SUCESSFUL HUNTERS


----------



## Bucky T

old florida gator said:


> Please clean up the blood before to send in your pics. need to have more respect for the animal. remember we need to promote a positive image to the public.
> 
> CONGRATS TO ALL YOU SUCESSFUL HUNTERS



Disagree....

I'm not bowing down to non hunters or animal rights activist. I respect my kills by cleaning and consuming all of them. 

Hunting involves blood letting. 

Showing a kill with blood on it is not disrespecting the animal.......  And if people are "offended" by it, don't look at the thread.....

Sorry for the rant but I've personally had enough of politically correctness and worrying about other peoples "fragile" feelings.


----------



## smokeeater465




----------



## pitbull

*Ha*

Clean up the blood?  Omg lol...
What's this world coming to


----------



## Swamp Devil

*Live To Track*

The Lab/Blue Heeler brothers, Dodge like the truck and Royal like the party likker are off to a stellar start. First put Dodge on a quartering away crossbow shot that didn't pass through. No blood. We were worried he'd cold trail a different deer, but once he settled down, he was on it like Red Cloud's bonnet. Found blood about 40 yards in. The deer went a total of about 200 yards through a briar patch and piled up. Dragging the bugger out was the hard part. Next Royal tracked another quartering away bow shot with a decent blood trail. That deer went about 100 yards. We know our dogs aren't the caliber of most of 'em on here, but, we're still learning and having a blast doing it! Big shout out to Mr. Randy Vick without who's advice we never would have progressed this far!


----------



## oldfella1962

ASEHUNTER said:


> Illinois bow kill, Friday 13th, killed by my son Adam,[




What a monster! That neck would scare me to death!


----------



## oldfella1962

Offroadtek said:


> First deer of the year for me. Got this on Berry College. The 6.8 did a mean number on it with a 120g SST. No exit but great blood trail for the 25 feet he ran. Bullet was under skin on far shoulder. Vitals were jelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this little girl Sat late. I figured she was a good one to try processing myself.
> 
> 30 yards behind me. 120g SST. Bang Flop.



 that does looks like she was assassinated from point blank range! Awesome shot placement.


----------



## Bucky T

10-28-16


----------



## rtown246ac

*Polk Co 9 PT*

18 1/8 Inside Spread


----------



## formula1

*re:*

I should remember the deer kill thread.  I love to see others successes.  Here is mine from 11-05-2016.  It was shot chasing does with a .308 at a whopping 25 yards.  203 lbs. dressed 9 pointer and 22.5" spread.  Largest buck for me in GA so far but Lord willing it won't be the last!


----------



## Spartacus

November 19, 2016 Greene County. 2nd buck


----------

